# Ever forget your kid in the car? GMC's new feature will punch you if it happens.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

GMC's new feature, available on the new Acadia, won't actually punch you, but it will sound five audible chimes and display a message in the driver information center that reads, "Rear Seat Reminder / Look in Rear Seat." So if your life is far too busy and you tend to get distracted, this could be for you. I guess it could also help if you made a beer run, or left food on the back seat. Check out the release from GMC.

_Press Release_

Life moves fast. There are a million things on everyone's mind, and sometimes even the most organized among us need a little help remembering everything. The all-new 2017 GMC Acadia is helping to address this issue with the Rear Seat Reminder, a new, industry-first feature designed to remind drivers to check the back seat as they exit their vehicle under certain circumstances.

Each year in the U.S., about half of the children under age 14 who die of in-vehicle heatstroke do so as a result of being forgotten. Also, items left in the back seat are a target for theft. Nearly 23 percent of larceny in 2014 was from a motor vehicle, according to the FBI.

"Acadia drivers live busy lives with demanding schedules, and the Rear Seat Reminder helps protect the things we care about most," said Tricia Morrow, GM global safety strategy engineer. "Whether it's your lunch, laptop, pet or most importantly, your child, it's easier than it seems to forget what's in the back seat when moving between life's events. With this new feature, we are leading the charge to address this ongoing problem."

The Rear Seat Reminder works by monitoring the Acadia's rear doors. The feature is intended to activate when either rear door is opened and closed within 10 minutes before the vehicle is started, or if they are opened and closed while the vehicle is running. Under these circumstances, the next time the vehicle is turned off after a door activation, the Acadia is designed to sound five audible chimes and display a message in the driver information center that reads, "Rear Seat Reminder / Look in Rear Seat."

"General Motors has developed a new technology for the GMC Acadia, the Rear Seat Reminder, to give busy parents an important reminder to check the back seat before leaving the car," said Kate Carr, president and CEO of Safe Kids Worldwide. "Technology alone cannot solve the issue of heatstroke when it comes to young children, but this new Acadia reminder can help. We must always remember that the safest way to protect a child from heatstroke is to never leave a child unattended in a vehicle."

The feature cannot detect items in the backseat, so it is always important to check the rear seat prior to exiting the vehicle.

The industry-first feature is a standard feature on the all-new 2017 Acadia, a reimagined crossover aimed at the heart of the midsize segment.


----------

